# Resume Questions



## Resume Center (Aug 17, 2017)

Hi There,

Are you experiencing any issues with your resume?

If so, let us take a look at it to see if it can be improved.


----------



## Glor (Sep 2, 2017)

Actually, no one reads your resume.
They see only at resume header.


----------



## Lucass (Sep 6, 2017)

It depends on the situation, sometimes resume does not mean anything, the most important is how you communicate and represent yourself.


----------



## Sanjeeb (Jan 17, 2018)

How can i contact you?
Can you give me further details on it regarding the charges and all?



Resume Center said:


> Hi There,
> 
> Are you experiencing any issues with your resume?
> 
> If so, let us take a look at it to see if it can be improved.


----------

